# Toro ccr 6053



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone own a toro ccr6053? Good machine? Or something to avoid?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

One of these "Quick Clear" guys. Sorry, no experience with um (yet). :blush:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

My 2008 model 421 (38585) looks identical to this and I have been completely satisfied with it's performance. I have the quick chute, zip deflector and electric start. It has gone through 12" of wet snow without a problem and I have only replaced the scraper bar and paddles twice in seven years.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My humble opinion but I believe Toro manufactures the best SS blowers.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

well , for $100 i couldnt help myself. has some surface rust here and there, missing a couple of screws, i think it needs paddles and a scraper bar, but it starts first pull and runs great.

it wont help with this EOD stuff, but will be a nice help on the deck


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Grunt said:


> My 2008 model 421 (38585) looks identical to this and I have been completely satisfied with it's performance. I have the quick chute, zip deflector and electric start. It has gone through 12" of wet snow without a problem and I have only replaced the scraper bar and paddles twice in seven years.


this one was manufactured in 2008 also. model number 38576


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

good price. haven't gotten to try one of those honda clone toros this year but i have heard they are pretty good and reliable machines. honestly im most looking forward to trying out my ariens with a 6.5 clone and my hs621 ss


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

nwcove said:


> this one was manufactured in 2008 also. model number 38576


That was a great deal nw. I can't find the sales receipt, but I know I paid just over $600 at the time. You are going to love that quick chute control.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have never ran a ss blower, but have about 500 sq/f of deck that it will get used on ! 
will these little guys really sling snow 30 feet? i would be more than happy with " over the railing" at 10 feet !!!


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

That 30 foot throw really depends on the snow. Light and powdery, not that far, same with wet and slushy.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wheelhorseboy said:


> That 30 foot throw really depends on the snow. Light and powdery, not that far, same with wet and slushy.


i get all types of snow, from powder to slush. just hoping that it would heave any type of snow 10 ft.....30 ft would be amazing! lol


----------

